
Current position of the ISS - Red_Tarsius
http://iss.astroviewer.net/
======
Red_Tarsius
If you want to spot the _International Space Station_ with naked eye, check
out: [http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/](http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/)

You can also check out the crew timetable and listen/watch a live stream of
station modules: [http://goo.gl/L2fDJ](http://goo.gl/L2fDJ)

Lastly, if you a view of the earth, keep watching the _High Definition Earth
Viewing_ (HDEV) experiment: [http://goo.gl/VcqBQr](http://goo.gl/VcqBQr)

